

Ask HN: Which versioning system to learn on? - tertius

I'm jumping in on the deep side after completing my bachelors in CompSci...  I haven't coded in a long time.  I'm going to jump into django and try to pull off a project.<p>I need versioning (understand it, have never used it).  Where do I start?
======
dfranke
Subversion is the lowest common denominator and you'll end up using it sooner
or later. You might as well learn it even if you expect to move to a DVCS
later on.

------
_pius
Git.

<http://github.com/guides/home>

------
randomtask
If you're looking for a really easy to follow guide to get everything
installed quickly then try
[http://www.geocities.com/arhuaco/doc/subversion/apache-
subve...](http://www.geocities.com/arhuaco/doc/subversion/apache-subversion-
in-debian.html)

Subversion also has a really nice Windows client in TortoiseSVN if that's any
use to you.

------
pogos
Start with mercurial.

<http://hgbook.red-bean.com/read/>

------
tertius
So I'm told to start with the following:

\- Subversion \- RCS \- CVS \- Git \- Subversion \- Mercurial \- Git

I'm seeing subversion as the most upvoted, I'll give that a go (starting
Wednesday so there's still time to change).

------
Ravir
RCS: <http://www.gnu.org/software/rcs/>

~~~
known
I think it is better to learn
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concurrent_Versions_System>

------
stonemetal
poke around the web say github or bitbucket and find a place that will give
you a small free private repo and use what they offer to test the waters.

